# Diamonds thread. (pear mare)



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi guys.

Diamond was getting a bit jealous not having her name in lights!

If you didn't keep up with her pear belly thread, it seems that she was pregnant in August when I took her to be bred. So I bought her in July. No one knows when or how. Best guess bred through the fence to a little black stud at past owners.

I have been in the hospital and home now but wiped out.

This will be my first and her 4th or 5th.

So last few days she has been slowing down to the point she wants me to bring food to her instead of charging for it.

And she wants to break into feed room. Stands there all day staring into it. But has hay 24/7.

I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 7, 2013)

Hope you start feeling better soon






Go Diamond! Fence breeding just proves she's a hussy haha. Hope she doesn't hold you hanging for too long. I've got one of those too.... aarrgg!


----------



## Liz k (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to the group, hope diamond let's you see that baby sooner then later....I'll be checking in so keep us updated.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 7, 2013)

Right now weight appropriate purina mini pony for late gestation soaked with beet pulp with free choice coastal hay. Having only become aware of how much of a hussy she really is I have only recently changed the mini pony amount to the proper amount. Right before I got sick I had picked up alfalfa pellets and have yet to get her on it. I want to be here while I switch her over so nothing goes wrong. She also has pasture all day but its just enough to keep her busy, not to live on.

As soon as I recoup from a last minute ticket to have my sister come, the vet will be out. He did say that the vaccs she obviously missed is needing a vet visit to decide if they help or hurt with not knowing her due date. But her stall is ready either way.

And I told her she is a star in the eyes of the aunties and she promptly gave me the rear view as she lumbered away. But I managed to tell her no more boys ever! I just wish she had been more picky in her choice, as solid plain black is not handsome in my eyes


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 7, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon - when you feel up to it (or maybe your sister could help?) could we have some more pictures of Diamond please. Also a report on her udder development would be useful as this will give an idea of how close she is getting to producing this unexpected baby!

Glad to see that she has her own thread - we need to keep these ladies happy!


----------



## jessj (Feb 8, 2013)

Do we know anything about the "solid plain black" stallions ancestory....solid plain black could be hiding appy...


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Aunties

Well Diamond is chugging along. I was feeling ill again, but bouncing back.

I tell you, Diamond is one smart mare! I heard a bumping noise in the feed room lastnight. We were watching a movie and I was the only one who heard it lol! Ran out and she had broken in. While I was feeling bad my neighbour brought me a alfalfa timothy mix hay, and she wanted it! So were giving her that now, but in small amounts. My hubby was out with me making sure she was ok. He was petting her belly while I listened to gut sounds and he cries out something in there just kicked me! I wasn't sure how much to worry but come morning she was ready for breakfast! And no more staking out the feed room! Thanks for the advice!

As for suspected daddy, no info.

Udders the same but getting smooshy along milk vein on each side. Need to get hubbys help for more photos. Vet who has seen the progression photos says march is her best guess.

My sister is helping all she can but feeding is done by me unless I am not here. I am just super viligant on feeding. Speaking of which I need to go do. But I have a few questions for you in a bit! I am so grateful to have you guys! Thank you!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi there, just got my computer back up, sorry I haven't posted yet. Congratulations on your upcoming foal. The stallion in my avatar is solid black but carries double dilute, and has sired two palomino foals, so depending on your mares color she could luck out with a beautifully colored foal.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I got a reply from the previous owner. She says she does not know of an escape at her farm that wasn't recorded in her records, but is offering dna testing to determine who the lucky lad is. She did tell me Diamond has never had any issues foaling and is an easy one and knows her stuff.

I have placed alfalfa in her stall for free choice. She can come and go as she pleases. Also had a coastal round bale delivered this am. The next time I go into town I will get the O. 300. Have never fed that, is there a chart to go by or is there a certain amount for mini mommas? Should I stop beet pulp now that she has the alfalfa?

Is it safe to worm her still as she is due soon?

As for progress the squishy area is getting closer to her udders and her vulva is still long. She's slower and more loving.

Now it's taking forever


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 11, 2013)

I got tonights photos on the Facebook page. I wish I could post photos straight onto the forum but I guess my tablet is retarded ;( I was solo so no udder pics.

Tonights a good night for kids to go to bed early. Lol


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2013)

I wonder if I can attach a copy of the Purina miniature horse feed direction chart. Let me try...

Purina -MiniatureHorseFeedingRecommendations.pdf

Hope it works for everyone else, I can read it, but I don't know if anyone else can. On the foal feed amounts, they might have to be adjusted, if you have larger minis, as they are for foals to mature at 200#. they don't show using O300 for pregnant mares, but you could probably use the amounts suggested for O200 (or close to it).


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks. I got it from the Purina website, at one time; but I don't know if its still available on-line through them or not. I don't feed Purina, but know so many that do, so thought it would be good to save.

In general, I divide recommended feed amounts by 3 or 4 depending on the size of the mini; since most feed tags are labelled for 1000-1100# horse as far as amounts go. I really like those tags that give quantities in feed amounts per 100# bodyweight, good for all sizes of horses; mini right through drafts.


----------



## cassie (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi and welcome 

would love to see a pic of your pretty lady! how is she doing now?

I had my mare on Speedi beet while she was pregnant year before last and she did really well on it. after she had the foal I mixed it with some breeda (one of our kinds of feed for pregnant mares we have here in Australia) anyway I gave her small amounts several times a day the day after she foaled and found it great!



they only need a tiny bit... and she only got it the month up to foaling to get her used to it... have you got a mineral block in there with her?

hope she is progressing well


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> They don't have it anymore, they just have each feed listed separately, with the analysis and feeding instructions for each one separately. So, this is pretty nice!


I think they now have a feeding calculator on-line, so that would help too; but its nice to see all the feeds on one chart.


----------

